# Unable to find proper skilled category for SAP HCM



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I am planning to apply for PR under Skilled migrant category. Currently I am working as SAP HR Functional consultant and I carry 8.5 years of experience. However, I am unable to find proper category for SAP HR. Under points table, it is asked that is your experience under indentified future growth areas or areas of absolute skills shortage. I have checked under both but couldn't find any proper categories.

Could you please help me find if my profile falls under any of these.

Thanks,
Manj


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Manjyot said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for PR under Skilled migrant category. Currently I am working as SAP HR Functional consultant and I carry 8.5 years of experience. However, I am unable to find proper category for SAP HR. Under points table, it is asked that is your experience under indentified future growth areas or areas of absolute skills shortage. I have checked under both but couldn't find any proper categories.
> 
> ...



Hi Manjyot

Hope you can find some suitable role from below mentioned roles:

ICT Project Manager (135112),
Organisation and Methods
Analyst (224712), ICT Business
Analyst (261111), Systems Analyst
(261112), Multimedia Analyst
(261211),
Web Developer (261212), Analyst
Programmer (261311), Developer
Programmer (261312), Software
Engineer (261313), Software
Tester (261314), Software and
Applications Programmers nec
(261399), Database Administrator
(262111), ICT Security Specialist
(262112), Systems Administrator
(262113), Computer Network
and Systems Engineer (263111),
Network Administrator (263112),
Network Analyst (263113), ICT
Quality Assurance Engineer
(263211), ICT Support Engineer
(263212),
ICT Systems Test Engineer
(263213), ICT Support and
Test Engineers nec (263299),
Telecommunications Engineer
(263311), Telecommunications
Network Engineer (263312),
ICT Customer Support Officer
(Technical advice and Consultancy)
(313112)
Specialist Managers nec
(Management & Project
Management staff) (135112)


The occupation list is same as of Australian occupation list.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Cheema said:


> Hi Manjyot
> 
> Hope you can find some suitable role from below mentioned roles:
> 
> ...


Thanks Cheema,

My profile will fall under ICT Business Analyst. Do we need to get our skills assessed as in Australia. ? 

I already have positive skills assessment but for Australia. 

Thanks & Regards, 
Manj


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, for NZ the process is same but from different authority
As for Australia, ACS, here it is NZQA.
You have to access your education qualification if your course and institute is not in the exemption list.
You can either go for Pre Assessment (PAR) which is quick and cheap, but at later stage you need to go for Full Assessment (IQA), which takes a bit longer processing time and also bit expensive.
Else,you can directly go for IQA......you can skip the PAR step and use IQA assessment in EOI step and later ITA step as well.

EOI is first step towards immigration.....if you EOI is selected then you will get an invite (ITA)
And then the real game begins 

~Cheema


----------

